# Sticky  Tesla Owners Online Podcast



## TrevP

Happy to announce a weekly LIVE show & podcast! Join us tomorrow at 8PM ET LIVE on @YouTube for fun Tesla news & Model 3 discussions with actual owners. Can't wait to show you what we've been cooking up!! #tesla #model3


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I’ll be there


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I was ready to go with my Model 3 sound studio, but unfortunately severe weather in @TrevP 's neck of the woods has postponed episode 1. We'll try again next Thursday at 8 pm EST which will be our normal time slot moving forward!


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I was ready to go with my Model 3 sound studio, but unfortunately severe weather in @TrevP 's neck of the woods has postponed episode 1. We'll try again next Thursday at 8 pm EST which will be our normal time slot moving forward!


Sorry to hear about the crazy weather, but I'm glad the time moved so I can actually tune in! (Yeah, I wasn't going to be that guy streaming the M3OC show in the middle of a long-overdue date night. )


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Sorry to hear about the crazy weather, but I'm glad the time moved so I can actually tune in! (Yeah, I wasn't going to be that guy streaming the M3OC show in the middle of a long-overdue date night. )


My wife appreciates the Thursday move as well. This was definitely going to be a one-off Friday show.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Episode #1 is in the books. That was a blast!


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Episode #1 is in the books. That was a blast!


Ironically, I was filling up my wife's Subaru when YouTube alerted me to tune in... So I had to oblige. 

And it goes without saying that I found the show's content, format, and production much more compelling than GSTV.


----------



## Ken Voss

Love the podcast, keep it up. Just on recommendation would be to not only include your names but your M3OC handle early in the podcast. That way those on the forum who might not know your guys by name or face can better identify you. Good job guys!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Here we go, round 2 starts in 62 minutes. Join us live!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Episode 3 is in the books, but I don't see it posted to YouTube yet. @TrevP ?


----------



## TrevP

*Model 3 Owners Club Podcast #3 "The Letter P"*


----------



## garsh

TrevP said:


> *Model 3 Owners Club Podcast #3 "The Letter P"*


Two corrections:

Wheels. When ordering a Performance, you have the choice between the 20" Sport and 18" Aeros (they do not provide 19" Sports as an option). If you pick the Aeros, there is no difference in price, so it really doesn't make sense for anybody to choose the Aeros. But it is an option.
Colors. While you can get a Performance in black, you do not save any money by doing so. Tesla charges $78,000 for the Performance, regardless of color, wheels, and interior.


----------



## TrevP

*"Test Drives!"
*


----------



## TrevP

*"Autopilot Grows Up"*


----------



## TrevP

*"5000"*


----------



## TrevP

*"Summon the Model 3"*


----------



## TrevP

*"Eat Crow"*


----------



## TrevP

*"The Mother of all Tweets"*


----------



## TrevP

*"I drove the Performance Model 3"*


----------



## TrevP

*"Elon's Tweet blew up our phones"*


----------



## TrevP

*"I fought the law and the law lost"*


----------



## TrevP

*One Autopilot Family*


----------



## TrevP

*"Mad" Man at the Gigafactory*


----------



## TrevP

*Winter is Coming*


----------



## TrevP

*Naughty by Nature*


----------



## TrevP

*Tesla Version 9 - The Good, The Bad & The Ugly*


----------



## TrevP

*Profits Secured*


----------



## TrevP

*A Tesla pick it up truck*


----------



## TrevP

*Trevor's Wrong*


----------



## TrevP

*I still love you more than my screen protector*


----------



## TrevP

*Super Fun software Easter Eggs*


----------



## TrevP

*"3 2 EU" *





*Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde*


----------



## TrevP

*Tesla 2018 Retrospective*


----------



## MountainPass

Trevor, I want to volunteer Sasha to be asked everyone's burning questions and also make him play Pole Position in your car! 

-Jesse


----------



## TrevP

*Best. Quarter. Ever. *


----------



## TrevP

*Gigafactory 3*


----------



## TrevP

*Operation Overlord*


----------



## TrevP

*A show about nothing *


----------



## TrevP

*Elon's ARK*


----------



## ymilord

As a heads-up, the audio version of the podcast (Supercharger V3) looks like the back half was unedited? As in someone leaves for a second- a couple of curse words fly and you guys talk about cereals. Not a big deal. Still enjoyed the podcast. This is more of a heads up.


----------



## TrevP

Thanks for the heads up, it’s been fixed. Guess you saw some behind the scenes stuff


----------



## TrevP

*Supercharger V3*


----------



## TrevP

*3 Ys Men*





*Autopilot gets betterer all the time*


----------



## TrevP

*Eric in 2020*


----------



## TrevP

*Standard Model 3, we hardly knew ye*


----------



## TrevP

*Avenge the fallen*


----------



## TrevP

*Teslas get 2 new safety features *


----------



## TrevP

*Fingers and Zingers *


----------



## TrevP

*The World is on F'ing fire!*





*Mike with the Mic*


----------



## TrevP

*The Lemon Pie*


----------



## TrevP

*Elon's Wrong*


----------



## TrevP

*Color by Numbers*


----------



## TrevP

*You look mahvelous!*


----------



## TrevP

*Operation de-mangle rocker panel*


----------



## garsh

@Mad Hungarian, luckily my damage didn't go quite that high up.
It was hard to photograph too, but both sides were split down the middle where there's a metal ridge beneath.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

garsh said:


> @Mad Hungarian, luckily my damage didn't go quite that high up.
> It was hard to photograph too, but both sides were split down the middle where there's a metal ridge beneath.


Mine split too.
Unfortunately I think that's going to be a common occurrence whenever these panels come into contact with something due to the way that knife-edge body seam is sitting right under the center of them like a permanent Sword Of Damocles .


----------



## Dan G

@Mad Hungarian, as much as it makes me cringe that this happened to your car it makes me feel better about my rocker panel damage as well! Just know you are not alone  Practically the same thing occurred to me a few months ago accept it happened while was was turning into my driveway of all places!!! Argh! I had been driving the neighborhood looking for my dog that escaped and wasn't paying enough attention and turned in too sharp and clipped the curb on the side of my driveway. I thought the world was going to end! HA! Anyway, I am also glad to see how easy and quick it was for your friend to fix and that any body shop should be able to do it. The Tesla certified shop that I had look at it wanted $4500! It was an online quote however since the closet certified shop is 250 miles away but it still seemed excessive. They said they needed to unhook the battery and take off the bumper and all get out which would take something ridiculous like 20+ hrs. Maybe they still do but I am skeptical and still have not had it fixed. It is killing me. Glad to see your car all fixed back up so quickly. Wish i had the right friends.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Dan G said:


> @Mad Hungarian, as much as it makes me cringe that this happened to your car it makes me feel better about my rocker panel damage as well! Just know you are not alone  Practically the same thing occurred to me a few months ago accept it happened while was was turning into my driveway of all places!!! Argh! I had been driving the neighborhood looking for my dog that escaped and wasn't paying enough attention and turned in too sharp and clipped the curb on the side of my driveway. I thought the world was going to end! HA! Anyway, I am also glad to see how easy and quick it was for your friend to fix and that any body shop should be able to do it. The Tesla certified shop that I had look at it wanted $4500! It was an online quote however since the closet certified shop is 250 miles away but it still seemed excessive. They said they needed to unhook the battery and take off the bumper and all get out which would take something ridiculous like 20+ hrs. Maybe they still do but I am skeptical and still have not had it fixed. It is killing me. Glad to see your car all fixed back up so quickly. Wish i had the right friends.
> View attachment 27759


Ouch... As a former president once said "I feel your pain!"
Yeah, $4500 to fix that is completely insane. There's no way it should be even close to that. Being that this panel is steel any reputable body shop should be able to repair it easily and properly. The only caveat is if they want to tack weld pins to the surface to pull the dent, as this is originally what my friend Tim wanted to do but quickly realized he'd have to disconnect the high voltage battery supply and wasn't keen on it. But because my dent was so close to the fender edge he was easily able to get enough leverage with his tools through the rubber-plugged access hole behind the fender liner and just push it out. Not sure if that would work in your case as it's somewhat further down. I'd still visit a few local shops to see what they say.


----------



## Dan G

Insane is an understatement! But after talking to the shop and realizing that they wanted to disconnect the entire car practically fix the damage it made a bit more sense I guess. Anyway, I was curious about looking for an access plug like they used to fix your car and low and behold almost directly below the damage and hiding under the plastic trim piece of the rocker panel is a 1-1/2inch access point which I think should allow for tools to pop out the damage. I am going to take it in soon and get a second opinion. Keep doing the awesome Podcasts! You guys are great.


----------



## TrevP

*Elon Gated Tweetstorm*


----------



## TrevP

*51 - Pages' Pet Peeves*


----------



## TrevP

*52 - Hat's all, folks!*


----------



## TrevP

*53 - Crash Test dummies are people too*


----------



## TrevP

*54 - I hope I have power next week*


----------



## TrevP

*55- Tesla Pluralities*





*56 - The've gone to Plaid!*





*57 - Stop hatin' the "Taken"*


----------



## TrevP

*58 - V10 is The Bomb*


----------



## TrevP

*‪59 - Fart if you're horny*


----------



## TrevP

61 - Spooky Hysteresis


----------



## TrevP

‬*63 - Tesla Cybertruck Radically Squared *


----------



## TrevP

*64- The Passport Incident*


----------



## TrevP

*65 - Look who's driving*


----------



## TrevP

*66 - Ready set boost!*


----------



## TrevP

*67 - I don't know Y*


----------



## TrevP

*68 - Don't butt order FSD*


----------



## TrevP

*69 - Hammered while Driving*


----------



## TrevP

*70 - European Your Opinion*


----------



## TrevP

*71 - Sofa King Tesla*


----------



## TrevP

*72 - Lightning Run*





*73 - Pee formance Model 3*


----------



## TrevP

*74 - Raj Gets in the Machine*


----------



## TrevP

*75 - Kyle's Pin to drive*


----------



## TrevP

*76 - Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia*


----------



## TrevP

*77 - Benton out of shape*


----------



## TrevP

*78 - Tesla Q1 2020*


----------



## TrevP

*79 - Alpha Centauri Specatular Musk*


----------



## TrevP

*80 - Space Nerdgasm*
Eli Burton joins us to talk about the SpaceX DM-2 mission!


----------



## TrevP

*81 - Now We Don't Know*


----------



## TrevP

*82 - Sexy as Funk*


----------



## TrevP

*84 - Tesla Q2 2020*


----------



## TrevP

*85 - Will the plaid Model S drop on battery day?*


----------



## TrevP

*86 - Handsome Ransom*


----------



## TrevP

*87 - Kyle Conner joins us to talk about Lucid motors and his 2 month epic road trip!*


----------



## TrevP




----------



## TrevP

*90 - Tesla's FSD is HERE and it's REAL*
YES! Tesla's FSD limited early access beta is finally here and we have an exclusive interview with John and Raj who got to experience it first-hand!


----------



## TrevP

*91 - Teslaquila is sold out*


----------



## TrevP

*92 - Niiiiiiikola…*
Sean Mitchell joins us to talk about EV the space and whats going on with Rivian, Lucid and gasp.... Nikola Motors!


----------



## TrevP

*93 - Ken's Back!*
Our good friend Kenneth Bokor of the EV Revolution show joins us to talk about EV the space, his joining the Tesla family !


----------



## TrevP

*94 - Taycan wins the EV Cannonball run*


----------



## TrevP

*95-SeXier again!*


----------



## TrevP

*96 - Ryan McCaffrey*
Don't miss this one.


----------



## TrevP

*97 - It's all about the base*


----------



## TrevP

*98 - My resume has more lines of coke than Miami in the 80s*


----------



## TrevP

*99 - Two bikes and three mics 🛵*
Another show where we talk about what's going on lately


----------



## TrevP

*100 - 5 guys, 5 years of Model 3, 100 shows*
Today is our 100th show and also the 5th anniversary of the Model 3 reveal. @Mad Hungarian , Eric, myself and specials guests @Kennethbokor and @Ryan join us to talk about their reservation experiences and how the car has changed the world.


----------



## TrevP

*101 - Toxic Peasants*
Earl of Frunk Puppy fame joins us to talk about Tesla, FSD and Tesla fans.


----------



## Madmolecule

Since tunein messed up my favorites in the last upgrade I tried searching "Tesla" for your podcast. Only a few podcast show up when you enter Tesla. You actually have to search under Tesla owners online to find yours. Some of the ones that come up under Tesla are not very active or current and one of them is listed twice.

maybe Elon is waiting on you to slide him a couple bucks before he fixes the search engine.


----------



## TrevP

TuneIn has always been an utter mess. I’ve messaged them so many times over this kind of stuff I gave up. I have a Spotify subscription and it shows up there without any issues. Metrics show the vast majority of our listeners are on iTunes


----------



## TrevP

*102 - Epidemic during a Pandemic*


----------



## TrevP

*103 - Afford a Ford*


----------



## TrevP

*104 - Kim's Travels*


----------



## TrevP

*105 - Sandy Munro in da house!*
Yes, it finally happened. Sandy Munro joins us on the podcast to talk about Tesla's engineering and technological lead, Cybertruck design and safety and much more! Don't miss it


----------



## TrevP

*108 - European Electric Cannonball*
Featuring special guests Guillaume & Romans who recently completed the first European Electric Cannonball run!


----------



## TrevP

*109 - Close Encounters of the Absurd Kind*
NHTSA wants Tesla to issue a recall for a software update that adds a new safety feature? We talk about the Giga Berlin Party and open house, FSD Beta, answer viewer questions and much more!


----------



## TrevP

*110 - Mary Ann's Electric Drive*
In this episode we talk to talk to Harvey Soicher and Kent Rathwell about their recent drive across Canada in an Audi e-Tron in 4 day, 18 hours and 25 minutes along the whole length of the Trans-Canada Highway.


----------



## TrevP

*111 - V11 Jarting the changes*
In this episode we talk about Tesla' incredible Q4 2021 numbers, Giga Texas possibly starting Model Y production this week, new upgrades to the Model 3/Y, Chevy's new Silverado EV and a frank discussion about Tesla's version 11 software.


----------



## TrevP

*112 - Where is it written you had to use the phone?*


----------

